# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Νέος χρήστης στην Αγία Παρασκευή #7532

## kabbalah

Παίδες καλησπέρα σας... total n00b στο awmn.

Εκανα λογαριασμό στο wind [user: kabbalah]
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7532

lat : 38.007
lon : 23.823
ύψος : ~20

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει? Scan κλπ?

ευχαριστώ  :: 

ΥΓ: θα ανέβω σήμερα ταράτσα να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες για
καλύτερη οπτική.

----------


## machine22

Καλός τον. 
Τις φωτογραφίες για αρχή.(με zoom)
Τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά.

----------


## kabbalah

Όταν λες zoom? δεν χρειάζεται πανοραμική άποψη?

----------


## machine22

Διορθώνω.
Πανοραμική κάλυψη με όσες φωτογραφίες χρειαστούν με το μέγιστο zoom που επιτρέπει η μηχανή.

----------


## kabbalah

Ωραίος... θα κάνω το καλύτερο δυνατό. Να σαι καλά!

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλώς ήρθες… 
Επιτέλους νέο αίμα… 

Πρέπει να βλέπεις άνετα τον angel και τον Trendy … 

Μια λίστα από προϊόντα για τον κύριο… και πάμε να αρχίσουμε… 

Πόσα bb θες?... 1,2,3,4 … ??  ::

----------


## kabbalah

να στήσω ένα BB 5αράκι για αρχή καλά είναι?

----------


## vector

man αν μπορεις να σηκωσεις και 2 καντο...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ότι θες… απλά τα bb γλυκαίνουν να ξέρεις…  :: 
Αν έχει κανείς ένα 1 laptop (γιατί το δικό μου πήγε συνεργείο) πάμε μια βόλτα από τον φίλο…

----------


## machine22

Κανονίστηκε σε ένα μισάωρο να πάω εγώ με τον vector για scan, επίλυση αποριών κ.τ.λ.

----------


## vector

scan

----------


## dti

Χα-χα απίστευτη ταχύτητα! 
To express της Αγ. Παρασκευής!  ::

----------


## kabbalah

επ... dti κάπου σε πήρε το μάτι μου στο scan και εσένα...

δεν μοιράζεστε και με το n00b την ετυμηγορία?
it's all greek to me...

----------


## angel13

Καλώς ήρθες και απο μένα!

----------


## machine22

Η εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος έγινε 2:39 . Το post με το scan έγινε 6:28. Η ταχύτητα ανταπόκρισης είναι ανάλογη με την ταχύτητα των link της Αγίας παρασκευής. Όλα είναι σφαίρα.

Οπτική επαφή : παντού.
Με γυμνό μάτι φαίνονται οι κεραίες μου όπως και του vector και το δώμα του trendy. Nettraptor και nvak δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω αλλά λογικά τους βλέπει. Angel13 δεν ξέρω.

Πιθανές συνδέσεις : Όλες.
Και εντός αλλά και εκτός περιοχής. Όσοι βλέπουν προς εδώ τον βλέπουν, δεν τον κρύβει τίποτα. 

Διάθεση : Μεγάλη για άμεσο στήσιμο 2-3 bb

Το scan έγινε με cisco και cantenna. 
Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξουμε λίγο είναι πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το bgp. Να οργανωθούμε λίγο να μην βγουν link τα στην τύχη.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Χα-χα απίστευτη ταχύτητα! 
> To express της Αγ. Παρασκευής!


Request for Scan :Δημοσιεύθηκε: Παρ Ιαν 20, 2006 2:39 pm
Scan Complete And Published: Δημοσιεύθηκε: Παρ Ιαν 20, 2006 6:28 pm

That’s what I call service… We fucking train day and night…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Φίλε επειδή είχα ψιλοκαταλαβει που είσαι… σου ξαναλέγω… δεν βάζεις 300 στο στόμα και πάμε για ψώνια… chop chop…. Γρήγορα δηλαδή στα Ελληνικά..

Ααααααχ και άλλος με προβλήματα διασυνδεσιμότητας … δεν ξέρει τι να διαλέξει…  ::   ::   ::  

Welcome… πάμε να σε κάνουμε άντρα και εσένα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## angel13

> Angel13 δεν ξέρω.


Αν υπολογίζω σωστά την θέση είμαι πίσω από κάτι μεγάλα κυπαρίσσια...
Όταν ανεβούν και οι φώτο της ταράτσας του kabbalah θα ξέρω σίγουρα.

----------


## kabbalah

έπεσε νύχτα με το scan και δεν πρόλαβα να αποθανατίσω
τη θέα... για να μην ανέβω με την thermal camera βραδυάτικο
θα ποστάρω αύριο photos...

----------


## trendy

Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα!
Να δούμε μήπως βλέπει ygk  ::

----------


## machine22

> Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα!
> Να δούμε μήπως βλέπει ygk


Πιθανότατα

----------


## trendy

Θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον τότε ο κόμβος του kabbalah (...παν στην εκκλησιά!)

----------


## aktizol

μήπως βλέπει και sotiri ή 69eyes?

χε-χε.

----------


## kabbalah

> μήπως βλέπει και sotiri ή 69eyes?
> 
> χε-χε.


ssssssshhhhhh  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Πάντως,

αυτή την περιοχή την βλέπει 100% .

Είμαστε ανοικτοί σε προτάσεις

Η

----------


## NetTraptor

Δική μου άποψη για τώρα….

Ας συνδεθεί με τον Trendy… και μετά ας κοιταχθούμε μπας και το link με ygk είναι εφικτό ή παίζει καλύτερα από αυτό με τον nvak…

Αλλιώς ας ανοίξει σε 1-2 άλλους μέσο-μακρινούς κόμβους για να εκμεταλλευτεί και αυτός αλλά και η Αγία την θέση! Ακα 3 Km max… ο 69 και ο sotiris είναι γύρος πίτα..

Άλλο σενάριο είναι να ελαφρύνει τον nvak από μερικά IF έτσι ώστε ο nvak να μπορέσει να δώσει το χεράκι του στην ανατολική αττική… μια ανάσα ανάπτυξης.. ή να τον ελευθερώσει για οτιδήποτε άλλο…

Ideas μόνο… μη τα δένεται… συζητάμε.. 

PS Αν θέλει κανείς να τον πάρω μαζί μου αμπελόκηπους σήμερα… ας επικοινωνήσει..  ::

----------


## trendy

Θα μπορούσε να κάνει link με μένα ή με τον Άγγελο σε πρώτη φάση. Αν βγάζει link με ygk τότε ο nvak θα ξαλαφρύνει από 1 link ακόμα μιας και ο ygk ψαχνόταν να περάσει το ygk-preston-trendy-nvak, ενώ τώρα θα έχουμε το ygk-kabbalah-trendy-nvak ή ygk-kabbalah-angel-trendy-ygk. Αν ευκαιρήσει και ο airspace να παίξει μπάλα θα μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τον ψηλό ιστό του Γιάννη και να αφήσουμε την ταράτσα μου για κάτι πιο δύσκολο.

ΥΓ: Αμπελόκηπους θα πάμε με το vector, αλλά πρέπει 4:00 sharp να είμαστε εκεί.

----------


## kabbalah

μάγκες έπεσε το χιόνι και τα είδα όλα άσπρα...
οι φωτογραφίες αναβάλονται μεχρι να έχω
καθαρή εικόνα... όσο για τα bb πιστεύω μέχρι
15 Φεβρουαρίου να είμαι έτοιμος για στήσιμο...

μια απορία... έχω ένα Pentium 2 @ 450 που
σκονίζεται... σηκώνει 2 bb πάνω του ή να
ψάξω για κανά φθηνό δευτεροχεράτο box?

----------


## trendy

Τα σηκώνει 2 bb. Μετά βλέπουμε και κάνουμε.

----------


## kabbalah

long time no see (and hear)...  ::  

παίδες έχω *όλο* τον εξοπλισμό και είμαι έτοιμος για στήσιμο...
αυτό που δεν έχω, είναι τρυπάνι για να μπει ο ιστός στην
ταράτσα και δεν το έχω κάνει και ποτέ...

προσφέρεται κανείς να βάλει ένα χεράκι βοήθειας;  ::

----------


## vector

ειμαστε μεσα με τον Αγγελο,εσυ ποτε μπορεις?,ο Δημητρης απο αυριο με8αυριο μπορει λογικα,οποιος αλλος ψηνεται να παμε.
τρυπανια υπαρχουν

----------


## trendy

Αν γίνει Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή μετά τις 3 θα μπορώ να έρθω με την εργαλειοθήκη μου.

----------


## kabbalah

παληκάρια μου να το κάνουμε Πέμπτη; από τις 16:00-16:30 και
μετά μπορώ να είμαι σπίτι... αν κάποιος μπορέσει να τσιμπήσει
και 3 αντιρίδες για τον ιστό γιατί δεν βρήκα πουθενά... δεν μας
βιάζουνε βέβαια και τόσο, τις βάζω και αφού στηθούνε...

ΥΓ: έχω την εντύπωση πως η γειτονιά μας δεν παίζεται από πλευράς
εξυπηρέτησης... Santa rulez  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δασκαλάκης στην Μεσογείων ... με το κιλό.... και γάντζους, εντατήρες, κρίκους You name it he's got it

Θα περάσω μια βόλτα και εγώ αν έχω σχολάσει νωρίς…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Από εξοπλισμό τι πήρες…? Για κάνε μια λίστα να δούμε τι λείπει…  ::

----------


## kabbalah

> Δασκαλάκης στην Μεσογείων ... με το κιλό.... και γάντζους, εντατήρες, κρίκους You name it he's got it


που είναι αυτός ο Δασκαλάκης και τον ψάχνω και δεν τον
βρίσκω;  ::  




> Από εξοπλισμό τι πήρες…? Για κάνε μια λίστα να δούμε τι λείπει…


θα ενημερώσω το απόγευμα που επιστρέφω σπίτι να κάνω πλήρη λίστα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι στην άνοδο λίγο πριν την πλατιά (το προηγούμενο τετράγωνο)… έχει μια τεράστια πινακίδα που γράφει METABO  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Παιδιά μήπως το βλέπω εγώ; Αν είναι θα τον βλέπω στη τρύπα εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=10933
Μπορώ να δω και πιο αριστερά η δεξιά αν μετακινηθώ πάνω στην ταράτσα μου.

Έχω τώρα ενα beacon (σκετο feeder) σε b για να δουμε αν μπορουν να με σκαναρουν απο Χολαργό, αν θέλετε πείτε μου ποτε θα πάτε στην ταρατσα του kabbalah να το γυρισω προς τα εκει να δειτε αν με πιανετε.
Δεν εχω κοιτάξει λεπτομερως τα Links της Αγ. Παρασκευής, πάντως απο τη μεριά μου θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ ενα τετοιο Link γιατι η περιοχη μου ειναι αποκομμένη.

----------


## kabbalah

ok τον βρήκα και τον Δασκαλάκη... λοιπόν η λίστα έχει ως
εξής:

- Ιστός 4 μέτρα (με βάσεις τοίχου κλπ)
- 2 πιάτα Gilbertini αλουμινίου 80cm 
- 2 feeders nvak
- 10 μέτρα aircom plus
- 2 pigtails
- 2 CM9
- 1 τεραπλό miniPCI se PCI adaptor
- 1 PCάκι Pentium 2 @ 450 Debian loaded
- καμμιά 100αριά μέτρα UTP CAT5

θέλουμε κάτι άλλο;

----------


## NetTraptor

> - 1 PCάκι Pentium 2 @ 450 Debian loaded



Είπες την μαγική λέξη… & To PC είναι ερείπιο για 802.11α forget it!

Και πότε πήρες τα feeder ρε θηρίο?

Κατά τα αλλά μια και μυρίζομαι πολύ μεγάλη αναμονή …. Θα περάσω για καμιά χαιρετούρα και να τα πούμε λιγάκι… αν προλάβω….  ::   ::  

C u soon…  ::

----------


## kabbalah

ο trendy στην προηγούμενη σελίδα είπε πως είναι ΟΚ
το pc για 2 bb...  ::  

τα feeders τα τσίμησε για μένα ο machine22... όποτε
θες χτύπα τηλέφωνο για χαιρετούρες... το έχει ο
Δημήτρης...

----------


## trendy

To 400άρι celeron μου δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα με το cpu load. Ούτε εσένα θα αντιμετωπίσει, καθότι με 2 a να παίζουν στο full το cpu load μου φτάνει μετά βίας το 10%

----------


## NetTraptor

Εμείς μιλάγαμε για *κόμβους…* εσύ για τί ακριβώς μιλάς?  ::

----------


## trendy

Για τον *κόμβο* μου.

----------


## kabbalah

τον ήπιαμε δηλαδή με το pc-μπρίκι;

EDIT: maybe not...

----------


## kabbalah

τελικά να περιμένω το team αύριο; θα αρχίσουμε το στήσιμο;

----------


## trendy

Εγώ δεν άντεξα από τη βραδυνή περίπολο και αποκοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι. Δευτέρα απόγευμα πάλι κοντά σας, αν κανονίσετε κάτι στείλτε 1 sms.

----------


## kabbalah

τι λέει το express της Αγίας για αυτήν την Πέμπτη αν
όλα πάνε καλά με τον καιρό;

ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε παίδες...  ::  

εναλλακτικά το κανονίζουμε και σουκού...

----------


## trendy

Πέμπτη είμαι ένδον. ΠΣΚ θα μπορώ.

----------


## kabbalah

ΠΣΚ then... οι υπόλοιποι της παρέας τι λένε;  ::

----------


## kabbalah

> Κατά τα αλλά μια και *μυρίζομαι πολύ μεγάλη αναμονή* … Θα περάσω για καμιά χαιρετούρα και να τα πούμε λιγάκι… αν προλάβω…


αυτό μόλις τώρα το πρόσεξα... τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Κατά τα αλλά μια και *μυρίζομαι πολύ μεγάλη αναμονή* … Θα περάσω για καμιά χαιρετούρα και να τα πούμε λιγάκι… αν προλάβω…
> 
> 
> αυτό μόλις τώρα το πρόσεξα... τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;


To express είναι fake  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Είπαμε να αφήσουμε χώρο στο νέο αίμα... πού είχε φαρδύνει ο κ@λ@ς μας στον """"""θρόνο"""""" ::   :: .... αλλά .....τόσες μέρες με εξοπλισμό έτοιμο & ακόμα stand by.. έχουμε ρε σείς τόσα πολλά requests στην περιοχή καί δεν μπορούμε να σερβίρουμε????
Να κάνουμε αίτηση εισαγωγής δυναμικού από άλλη περιοχή?


Κατά τα λοιπά ...
Welcome kabbalah!

----------


## trendy

Πες μας πότε ευκαιρείς, Σάββατο ή Κυριακή να περάσουμε μία βόλτα.

----------


## kabbalah

παίδες δεν είδα ανταπόκριση μέχρι την Παρασκευή και την
έκανα για τας εξοχάς... ανανεώνουμε το ραντεβού μας
για κάποιο απόγευμα στην εβδομάδα... περιμένω από
εσάς γιατί εγώ απο 4:30-5:00 είμαι κάθε μέρα σπίτι  ::

----------


## trendy

Εγώ κατά τις 6 παρά μπορώ να περάσω.

----------


## kabbalah

κατά τις 6 σήμερα; μέσα  ::  

οι υπόλοιποι θα μας κάνουν την τιμή;

----------


## nvak

Τελικά τι έγινε ? 
Δεν βρέθηκε λινκ να συνδεθείς ?
Υπάρχουν ακόμη οι *Daytime-Dreamer* και *dolfinpg* που ψάχνουν λινκ στην περιοχή.
Κάντε κάτι μεταξύ σας. Δεθείτε, και θα φροντίσω να σας βγάλω στο Δίκτυο  ::

----------

